# Conneticut prayers



## bbreyer (Dec 14, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to all of those affected by the tragedy in Conneticut.  Our Lodge is active with the children in our small community and cannot imagine the sorrow that is being felt by the parents of the children that perished due to senseless actions.


----------



## THurse (Dec 15, 2012)

My prayers also goes out to the families & friends, who I feel much sorrow for.


----------



## promason (Dec 15, 2012)

praying,


----------



## promason (Dec 15, 2012)

too sad,praying,praying,


----------



## promason (Dec 15, 2012)

perhaps if personel was armed they would had be able to neutralise the monster...................


----------



## promason (Dec 15, 2012)

in Israel school personel can protect children:they are armed


----------



## widows son (Dec 15, 2012)

But there shouldn't be armed personnel at schools, its school not prison.


----------



## widows son (Dec 15, 2012)

The opportunity for that guy to obtain a a gun should not have been there. It was probably easily accessible. If it was responsibly locked away it probably would of deterred him.


----------



## THurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Whatever set him off like that, I will never know, but many innocent lives, was lost because of it.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 16, 2012)

promason said:


> perhaps if personel was armed they would had be able to neutralise the monster...................



This same thought came across my mind, however, when I really thought about how many teachers in America abuse their power and authority by bullying, or sometimes even molesting their students, I don't think I trust the idea of teachers carrying guns.  Maybe security or police specifically assigned to the schools and specially trained on how to deal with these kind of mishaps....I am not even sure there is a right answer....


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 16, 2012)

widows son said:


> The opportunity for that guy to obtain a a gun should not have been there. It was probably easily accessible. If it was responsibly locked away it probably would of deterred him.



They were registered to his mother....who is now dead. Sad


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 16, 2012)

widows son said:


> But there shouldn't be armed personnel at schools, its school not prison.



I agree, there SHOULDN'T be...but I think society has made it necessary...it sucks.  Besides, not sure how the schools and prisons are run outside the U.S, but if you look at the inner workings of how prisons are run here....then go to school...the similarities are eerie......I am not a big fan of institution but I do love education...its a balancing act I guess...


----------



## widows son (Dec 16, 2012)

It doesn't matter who owned the gun. Lanza was able to get his hands on it, because it wasnt stored properly. In Canada there are strict guidelines as to the storage of guns. Now Canada still has shootings, but it's not as wide spread as America. It's harder for someone to steal another persons gun here, and I'm quite certain that these laws that say the firearms need to be stored a specific way isn't present in America.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Dec 16, 2012)

The USA is not a top-down police state. Regulation of firearm storage is up to individual jurisdictions.


----------



## widows son (Dec 16, 2012)

That's the problem, things are too loose. Nobody's trying to take away your right to own a gun, but when it comes to storage and safe keeping, things should be tighter so at least people like the douchebag who decided they want to shoot up a school will have a harder time obtaining a firearm. And yes this guy could of used a bomb or a knife, but a bomb is much harder to conceal, and it's not that easy to stab 20 people. I find it funny that as soon as the word regulation is said, the term police state for some reason comes to your mind.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 16, 2012)

widows son said:


> It doesn't matter who owned the gun. Lanza was able to get his hands on it, because it wasnt stored properly. In Canada there are strict guidelines as to the storage of guns. Now Canada still has shootings, but it's not as wide spread as America. It's harder for someone to steal another persons gun here, and I'm quite certain that these laws that say the firearms need to be stored a specific way isn't present in America.



All true statements, however, I think the sickness that is Lanza would have found a way to cause harm regardless....here in CT all he had to do is buy a rifle or shot gun and just as easily committed these heinous crimes.  You don't need a carry permit to buy rifles or shotguns.  All you have to do is get a hunting license, or wait 14 days.  You are right, it doesn't mater who owned the gun, however, I do believe that even if the guns used were stored with lock and key, this monster would have still found a way to do his damage...


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 16, 2012)

I  think Morgan Freeman has the right idea...

http://delightmakers.com/news-bleat/morgan-freeman-turn-off-the-news/


----------



## timgould (Dec 16, 2012)

we live in a fallen world, where the free choice of mankind trumps the perfect will of the Father. We celebrate our freedom, but forget the bitter fruit that freedom can yield when place in the hands of fallen mankind. As long as Jesus tarries, sin will reign upon earth. Fallen man will continue to abuse the grace of God, and others will continue to suffer. Our only hope is in the saving peace of our Jesus. To help renew our spirit and minds. No doubt most Christians will be asked, "where was God in all this?" He was there... weeping alongside the victims. Weeping at the choices WE insisted on having. As any parent would weep when seeing their child take the wrong path. As long as we as people continue to put our "rights" above HIS Will.... we can only count the minutes until the next Breaking News. Pray then that we will humble ourselves, turn from our wicked ways, and prayerfully repent, so HE can heal our land.


----------



## THurse (Dec 16, 2012)

Something must  have been truly wrong for  him to snap like that. I don't know  he could have been emotionally upset, but what ever the reason, that should not have happened.


----------



## widows son (Dec 16, 2012)

I respect your answer brother, but as a non Christian I think there is a much simpler way to correct this problem. IMO Humanity and nobody else, can only change it's destiny. We currently have the ability to make the world a fit and proper place to call home. Tragedies like this one happen because of the ignorance of our race, and the only way to change that is to change our society. I am all for this. There are many problems in our society that can be fixed by a simple lifestyle change, which really takes no more effort than to simply remember that  your attempting to make this change. This is just my opinion, but by saying to rely on Jesus to make the change is also the wrong approach. Thats not taking responsibility at all for our actions, because we are all to blame for this tragedy.


----------



## THurse (Dec 17, 2012)

These opinions are powerful to read and the points are valid, except I think that life is what you make of it, you choose what you want to do or not to do. Their will always be senseless actions, which is quite sad, but also look at the positives around us and what we are blessed to have. This horrible incident, has caused a bond , that can maybe help prevent these actions from happening again. History is full of both happy and sad moments. We have to keep moving for the best. The Families and Friends, of everyone affected by this, my heart reaches Ot with much sorrow.


----------



## widows son (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree THurse


----------



## THurse (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you Brother, it is going to take some time, but the sadness will come upon in happiness, with much support.


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

So what can be done to prevent this?  Perhaps those who suffer from mental illnesses should get the proper care right away?  Any ideas brethren?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not just mental illness really. Someone with trouble coping with depression or anger issues is not necessarily mentally ill. While yes, proper care of people with mental illnesses is I believe part of the solution, it's much larger than that. It's like others have said before, when we teach at a younger age that there is no concept of win/lose, pass/fail, better/worse, right/wrong, we set the younger generations up for failure when they enter the "real world" and realize that it isn't fair. The real world can and will chew you up and spit you out if you are unprepared for it. And without the necessary mental facilities and emotional tools to cope and adapt, the recourse can often be violent.

In all seriousness, I think Tyler Durden said it very precisely:
_"We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off."_


----------



## widows son (Dec 19, 2012)

I believe there is an answer. Every problem has one. I just think society doesn't want to accept the answer quite yet, but it's now or never.


----------

